# Agrochemical exposure and babies



## mamadee17 (May 17, 2015)

I love our house. We have a spectacular view of a mountain range and a beautiful valley directly in front of our home. And we've been smart enough with our finances that it will be paid off in the next 4-5 years. Now my concern... 

This year, Aquilini Investment Group's Golden Eagle Farms just bought around 1,000 acres in front of my home. They are growing blueberries. I have two babies under two and I'm really stressing out about all of the chemicals that will be blowing our way. I've tried to give them the best start possible... organic foods, no processed snacks, no antibiotics, naturopathic care, etc. The thought of having their little lungs exposed to the herbicides and pesticides makes me sick. I don't know if it's possible to get out of town while they're spraying. We'd be willing to take a vacation for a week to be safe. Or if it's impossible to avoid, should we look for a new place to live? I'm sad to see our beautiful town turn into a massive corporate farming industry. I don't even want to think of the effect it will have on our river, streams, gardens, and local food. 

What would you do?


----------



## mamadee17 (May 17, 2015)

Follow up question...

I've just started researching, but maybe some of you are further along. Do you know any natural, gentle ways to detox after exposure to chemicals like glyphosate?


----------

